# Before your next cemetery visit read this...



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

An interesting site with lots of interesting info and helpful tips.

http://www.gravestonestudies.org/faq.htm


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting read, thanks for the link.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Vlad. I plan on visiting several cemeteries this fall and this will come in handy. I plan on taking more pictures than actual rubbings.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The discussion about headstones facing east reminded me of a conversation I had long ago with my grandmother about my grandfather's grave. The cemetery where he is buried is in Vermont and has a view of Lake Champlain. She was asked at the time of his burial whether she wanted him placed so he had a view of the lake. Her response was "He's dead now, so I don't think it makes a difference to him".


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

A great page- thanks for the link!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Ken, interesting page. But I still plan on having a Viking funeral.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

What a wonderful link! I love cemeteries and this had lots of great info that I will enjoy using on my next visit to one!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very interesting, thank you for posting it, I had forgotten about the east to west burial direction,will keep that in mind and see next cemetery I am at,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm always looking for new information on stones, and this is one that I have never seen - thanks so much for sharing the link!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes it's crazy none of us ever stumbled over this site before.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've seen this before...I have it bookmarked from a few years ago. I just never thought to share....I guess I'm really not team player after all! SORRY


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very helpful and insteresting link, Vlad.

I love old cemeteries, and I hate to see when one is abused.


----------

